# Skimmers and vacations



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Just curious what everyone does... I've usually had a friend or family member visit to check on things, but I'm going away for a week and may want to make things simple and just leave the tank on it's own.

I can get an auto feeder. I can set up a large brute of RODI for my ATO.

Do you just set the bubbles much lower than normal? Drain the cup directly into a bucket (I have a plug in the bottom)? Does anyone shut it off for a week?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have no issue leaving my tank for 2 or 3 days unattended with the skimmer on normal. Beyond that, I get concerned about more than just the skimmer.
Ato quits working, no top up gets in tank.
Ato doesn't shut off, tank floods, salinity drops.
Heater fries and cooks the tank.
Power outage and tank doesn't start up properly afterwards
Snail in drain pipe, plugs drain, floods.
Yes, auto feeders work well.
I have a drop cam on my tank to keep an eye on it while I am away, and a fish sitter who stops in when needed just to make sure everything is ok.
And of course, our qt tank split a seam and drained while we were gone, which resulted in a phone call and instructions on how to relocate fish with our fish sitter.
So it's more than just the skimmer, I think.
But to answer your question: if the skimmer has been acting up, like yours has, I would turn if down, or off, for the 7 days.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

As for the skimmer, set it lower or do an experiment and make sure it won't go overflow in a week. I would actually drain the skimmate back to the tank if it does overflow during the vacation. Dirty water in the tank better than drain your water from the display tank on to the bucket and overflow to the floor in case of some mishap.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Btw, how are you going to auto feed your predators? Does your puffer eat pellets?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Feeding*

Well he moved away so his fish sitter is not close anymore ....


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Generally one know how fast their skimmer cup fills up so base it on that notion.

Yes, things can go wonky, it's the nature of the beast. 

The main reason for skimmer overflowing, if it has been running consistently for awhile and not doing any epoxying of corals, etc, is salt and dust block in the air intake. Just make sure that it is clean as a whistle before you go. One thing that happens when one cleans it out is that they score the surface or that residual layer of scale (salt) that is a PITA to get off with out a vinegar soak. The tiny raised plastic/scale is a point source for salt crystal nucleation. If it is rough, I find using silicone grease and using a Q-Tip to put a thin layer helps in reducing salt build up. When it does build up, it pops out easier.

Hopefully you have some time before you go on vacation and do a bit of cleaning on the skimmer pump intake and see how it skims, etc. Before you go, just give the intake one last inspection, clean if necessary and you are good to go.

HTH


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

some great info here...for this and many other reasons i am moving my sump to the basement where i have a sink right besides which i will be using to drain my skimmer when it overflows...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

One thing you can do, if you have the time is to make a float switch and relay device to shut the skimmer off when it gets full.

Float switch through skimmer lid

Make relay outlet

Video

You need the relay for the float switch for 120V or you will fry it.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

This hobby has so many insane diy possibilities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can set up an array of relay outlets to control many things like ATO, low water level to prevent pump burn out, etc.

It gets chunky/bulky real fast if you have a bunch of level to monitor/control. When this point comes, easier to get an APEX or Profilux


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

wtac said:


> Profilux


What is your opinion on them? Usability reliability and can the software be run on IPad?

What all comes with the models (mini)

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Both have their pros and cons.

Both have web based cloud interface.

Profilux to initially set up you have to use Windows. Mind you it's been about 2 years since I last installed a Profilux so things may have changed. If you have a PC great, if Mac, you need Parallel and Win OS. The controllable powerbars are sleek linkable and other aspects like high current and low current control. 

Their doser is deal silent and can choose from 2-4 heads and linkable.

"Modules" are cards you pop into the main control unit.

APEX initial configuration through the "Classic Dashboard" can be done in either iOS/Win.

The DoS is a robust doser but HUGE, a tad on the noisy side, only 2 heads and pretty pricey. Although you can use one head for ATO or a unit for AWCs. 

The new APEX has 2x24v connectors so you can control solenoids or any 24v components so you dont take up a 120V outlet with an adapter...so you technically get 10 outlets in total.

Modules you have to mount and connect to either the head unit, energy bar or another module with the supplied "beefed up" USB cord.

Honestly you cannot go wrong with either controller. The best controller is what works with your equipment you have/plan to upgrade.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

wtac said:


> Both have their pros and cons.
> 
> Both have web based cloud interface.
> 
> ...


I am getting one but its hard to decide the one to go with and if I need the Classic Apex or pay the extra for the new version that I have been told has a few bugs to work out.

Also Do I go with a Apex Jr or a Profilux mini ? or is it better to have the full version for scalability?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As attractive the pricepoint the APEX jr and Profilux Mini...costs will add up when you need to add this and that to make it functional you your needs. Again factoring what you have, want to control and future goals. 

I'm of the mind of "buy it once" 

APEX Classic and Profilux 3.1 Mega set are comparable and cannot go wrong with either. The difference is the additional modules: mounting modules vs popping a card into the main unit...and both are absolutely scalable without too much work. 

Any new version will have bugs to work out. Whats important is the support to get you through the growing pains of the latest and greatest. APEX has a great online support and GHL I find, have a better support on the GHL Owner: Profilux/Mitras FB page.

Mobile access is easy and GUI is easy to navigate on both interfaces.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

wtac said:


> As attractive the pricepoint the APEX jr and Profilux Mini...costs will add up when you need to add this and that to make it functional you your needs. Again factoring what you have, want to control and future goals.
> 
> I'm of the mind of "buy it once"
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information. Its a big purchase that makes me nervous on what choice to make. I don't have a real need for the full blown version but do agree with the buy once opinion.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

TBemba said:


> Thank you very much for the information. Its a big purchase that makes me nervous on what choice to make. I don't have a real need for the full blown version but do agree with the buy once opinion.


I don't have experience with Profilux. I own an apex classic and am very happy with it. As mentioned by wtac buy it once because once you dive into automation you will want to just add more and more stuff...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Rookie2013 said:


> I don't have experience with Profilux. I own an apex classic and am very happy with it. As mentioned by wtac buy it once because once you dive into automation you will want to just add more and more stuff...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GHL announced the ALK and Ca monitoring/control functions also. Calcium monitoring is something Neptune has not even mentioned.

Will this be a game changer and will Apex have this functionality ?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ca and Alk probes back when I was a lab rat were bloody expensive and were for test at the time and not for continuous use due to other ionic interference and organic fouling of the membrane.

APEX has an alk monitoring module in the works. From what I can assess, it is based on reagents and colorimetry to derive an alk value...

...so I can safely assume that one will have to buy the reagents regularly and have a waste containing system.

GHL from what I have researched is probe based. With the "failure" of the AM Ca Monitor and what my dated knowledge of Ca and alk probes limitations for our intended purposes, I hope that GHL has a work around for them.

Even when GHL does bring them to market, my gut feeling and past "old school" experience, I would wait another year or two for them to work out the kinks as the AM Ca Monitor has left a bad taste in many mouths.

As much as one want to constantly monitor/control, for the $, what's the time and effort and $/test for Ca and alk if done daily to dial things in and test weekly?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

wtac said:


> When this point comes, easier to get an APEX or Profilux


I have my skimmer on one of my Neptune outlets... Anything negative about setting it to run 12 hours/day instead of setting a much lower level on the skimmer? or both


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you have an I/O breakout box, put a float switch through the lid of the cup. Depending on the skimmer brand, anywhere from 5-7cm stem. Otherwise in a pinch two wire lead about 1cm apart a fixed to a bamboo skewer down the hole of the lid.

Lowering the level will be the better route.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

I was looking at the profilux mini as well. The problem I saw with it was it doesn't even come with the power bar and its only compatible with the STDL-4-4 power bar. Which only has 4 sockets and is not expandable at all. Kind of a waste if you ask me, at least you can expand on the apex jr.


----------



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm running an Apex Classic and I love it so far. The expandibility is there, the price points for modules and expansions are a little high but not so much that I can't afford to pick up what I need.

I picked up a 'Davy Jones' Skimmate Superlocker' and a 'Swabbie' from Avast to keep my skimmer running. The Skimmate locker fits over a 5 gallon bucket (might even fit a 6.5g) and collects the skimmate from my Coral Box skimmer. As soon as the bucket it full, it triggers my Apex to turn my skimmer off and to send me an email letting me know. So far it's paid off in spades and I'll never have another skimmer setup without one.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Where is the best deal on the Apex classic new? and what are the must haves with it?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I have an APEX and an ALD unit turned upside down. If the skimmer overflows and starts spluttering the ALD detects it and shuts it off, then sends me an email. I've never had a problem with vacations, but it's a nice backup just in case.


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

Why not just drill a hole in your skimmer cup and either DIY or buy a waste collection cup. No messing around with the amount of skimmer you make.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The I/O Breakout Box (BoB) is a great module to get and versitile for float/optical sensors. You can make a leak detector strip using wire and a "terminal block". The ALDs basic function is the same and the BoB for monitoring open and closed states.

The BoB has 6 inputs whereas the ALD has 4 and a "neat and complete" package.

You can DIY a BoB using audio jacks vs the OEM BoB if you have to screw the leads to their terminals. The plug in jacks are VERY convenient of you have a float switch on the skimmer cup. Makes it easy to disconnect to clean the skimmer lid


----------

